

File uploads with JQuery? - amrithk

Hi, 
Does anyone know of tutorials that explain how one can use JQuery (together with PHP) to upload files to a server?<p>I have an PHP based upload script but the problem is that the whole page gets refreshed when I try to upload a file. I wish to "AJAXify" the upload process (if I may use that word) using JQuery.<p>Thanks
======
aston
Javascript won't help you much when it comes to dynamically uploading content.
Adobe's got a really flexible uploader in Flash, and the nicest Javascript
interface I've seen to it is <http://swfupload.org/>, though it does take some
work to integrate.

~~~
amrithk
Thanks for sharing this.

